# upside down catfish confusion?



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Do upside down catfish swim upside down, or are their bodies built upside down and they swim normal?


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

they swim upside down, they look very cool in a school, but i only have one, when they eat they swim normal


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

there are also black upside down fish


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

upside down catfish are from the synodontis family...there are many species of them.. i have found that all of the ones i have seen or kept will at times swim upside down.
i used to have a shoal of large synodontis eupterus about 10-12 inches each..it was very cool to see them group up and swim around like that..sometimes they would just hang there in the middle of the tank..i also had a 14 inch s. decorus that would do it..quite a sight to see.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I kept three of these for awhile last year in my old 29G tank and they all mysteriously died one by one over a 4 month period. I never understood why that happened, but they sure were interesting to watch.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah I read in my aquarium fish magazine that when upside-down catfish are born, then fry swim right-side up, and don't turn over until like 2 or 4 months(i forget which one) of age.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey plecostomus what type of fish is in your avatar, is it a bichir of some sort?

EIT: Never mind I figured out it was a Kuhli Loach, they are cool fish none the less!


----------

